# Wotofo Viper 3.0ml RTA



## 3avape (2/8/17)

Wotofo Viper, a single coil RTA with a 3.0ml e-juice capacity and 24mm diameter, features a PEI drip tip, an anti-condensation design on the top, convenient top filling design and an adjustable bottom airflow system. The Viper also adopts a unique e-juice flow control system to stop the device from leaking, simply lock the oil slot when you don't use the atomizer and hallelujah no more leaking! Together with the 2 posts building deck for single coil building, the Viper RTA will bring you a simple and sensational vaping experience.






















*Parameters:*
Type: Single Coil RTA
Size: 24x 40mm
Capacity: 3.0ml
Thread: Gold plated 510 pin Thread
Material: 304 Stainless Steel, Pyrex glass, PEI

*Features:*
-Anti-condensation design on the top
-Convenient top filling for easy operation and clean
-Unique leakproof e-juice flow control system
-Easy single coil building deck with 2 posts

*Package includes:*
1x Wotofo Viper RTA
1x Spare Glass Tube
1x Cotton Bag
1x Spare Coil Bag
1x Screws and O-rings Bag
1x User Manual

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## BeardedVaper93 (2/8/17)

@Rob Fisher Winner?


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/8/17)

BeardedVaper93 said:


> @Rob Fisher Winner?



It could be. Need to play with one. But Wotofo produce good tanks so it will have potential. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bizkuit (2/8/17)

Wow kinda looks like a Serpent smm, Obs nano and a skyline had one wild night and this is the result. Going to keep an eye on this one. Just not sure about the indentations on the topcap and afc. Kinda gives off that bejazzled vibe


----------



## Max (2/8/17)

I seriously need to keep an eye on this RTA -


----------



## 3avape (3/8/17)

haha,so many vapers are interested in the Viper.They will come in stock this Saturday.
Only $22.10 on 3avape.com now,free shipping for more than $30


----------



## Max (4/8/17)

Hi @3avape - really looking forward to seeing this RTA in South Africa - I have numerous Wotofo RTAs and RDA and hope to obtain this Viper RTA soon. 
Wotofo Serpent Original x 1
Wotofo Serpent Mini 22mm x 3
• Another one on Order  
Wotofo Serpent Mini 25mm x 3
Wotofo Sapor V2 22mm x 1
Wotofo Sub Ohm 22mm x 2
Wotofo Alto x 1 - and soon
Wotofo Viper 

Await any info on availability in SA

Best Regards - Max

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 3avape (4/8/17)

Max said:


> Hi @3avape - really looking forward to seeing this RTA in South Africa - I have numerous Wotofo RTAs and RDA and hope to obtain this Viper RTA soon.
> Wotofo Serpent Original x 1
> Wotofo Serpent Mini 22mm x 3
> • Another one on Order
> ...


no problem.I will tell our distributor in SA to carry them,and let you know soon.


----------



## Max (4/8/17)

Thank You @3avape   

Who is your distributor in SA - I would like to make contact with them and get my name on their list for the Wotofo Viper RTA. 

Thanking You in advance. 

Best Regards - Max


----------



## Max (14/8/17)

Good Day @3avape



3avape said:


> no problem.I will tell our distributor in SA to carry them,and let you know soon.



Please confirm if you have any feedback regarding the Wotofo Viper RTA.

@Rob Fisher @Bizkuit @BeardedVaper93 

Looking forward to your soonest reply.

Best Regards

Max


----------



## 3avape (18/8/17)

Hello sorry for the late reply.
I have contact several of our distributors in SA,but they are not going to carry the Viper RTA,I think maybe you can just buy one on our site.
they are instock now.
free shipping on orders over $30,takes about 15days shipping. or you can pay for the DHL,which will take about 3-5days.


----------

